# Is he maltese?



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

My elmo is pure white with tan on his ears a nd a spot on his back,this has always been there since he was a puppy,he has the other features of a maltese,i viewed his parents and they were both purebred maltese all white,so why does he have tan markings,some people say to me he is not maltese he looks like a cross breed?1 picture in members gallery.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysbj_@Mar 11 2005, 01:24 AM
> *My elmo is pure white with tan on his ears a nd a spot on his back,this has always been there since he was a puppy,he has the other features of a maltese,i viewed his parents and they were both purebred maltese all white,so why does he have tan markings,some people say to me he is not maltese he looks like a cross breed?1 picture in members gallery.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42055*


[/QUOTE]

Light Tan or Lemon is allowed within the breed standard.

From the official AKC Maltese Breed Standard:

*Coat and Color * 
_The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite, to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable. Color, pure white. Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible, but not desirable. _ 

American Kennel Club Maltese Standard Page


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my jongee had a lemon color stripe on her back when i got her at 12wks, also lemon colored ears too, but they are gone, shes one yr old now


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

He looks like a maltese to me.....









How old is he??


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Mar 11 2005, 05:55 PM
> *He looks like a maltese to me.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hi,elmo is 18 months old


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Awww. he is cute!







Looks malt to me!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Elmo's a cutie!!! Peanut's ears are still a little yellowish too. Don't worry, it's normal for some malts to have as Sylphides mom said!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

He is a cutie!







I wouldn't worry about the lemon/light tan color, it is normal! Caesar's has lightened up, he had it on his back and his ears, his ears you can still see it, but it has faded a lot.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

if you look at Boom's website you'll see the tan on his ears and the spot on his back. Granted he's not pure, but I'd still swear that's maltese in him, even if its a defect. I think it's adorable. Really my baby pretty much looks like a giant maltese, except the face.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He may be a purebred. It is not desirable to have that much color in the coat but occasionally may happen. You should discuss it with his breeder.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Mar 11 2005, 05:53 PM
> *my jongee had a lemon color stripe on her back when i got her at 12wks, also lemon colored ears too, but they are gone, shes one yr old now
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
jong-ee reminds me of my little boy they have that cheeky look about them.........how cute.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

That dosnt mean his isnt a maltese, most of the tan on Sunny went away when he got old if you compare the photo at the bottem of my post to one of his puppy photos (lots in my gallery) you can see he looked almost totally tan when he was really little...i wasnt worried about it though ever other puppy in his litter was solid white i just liked Sunny


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee_@Mar 11 2005, 02:53 AM
> *my jongee had a lemon color stripe on her back when i got her at 12wks, also lemon colored ears too, but they are gone, shes one yr old now
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I love your advatar jongee is adorable!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alwaysbj_@Mar 11 2005, 05:17 PM
> *jong-ee reminds me of my little boy they have that cheeky look about them.........how cute.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42310*


[/QUOTE]

heeheeeee THANK YOU~ im sure your baby looks super adorable tooo











> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Mar 11 2005, 05:17 PM
> *I love your advatar jongee is adorable!*


i love your signature photos tooo, esp. the kissy photo of ur 2 babies, i wish i had 2 too


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Mar 12 2005, 11:10 PM
> *That dosnt mean his isnt a maltese, most of the tan on Sunny went away when he got old if you compare the photo at the bottem of my post to one of his puppy photos (lots in my gallery) you can see he looked almost totally tan when he was really little...i wasnt worried about it though ever other puppy in his litter was solid white i just liked Sunny
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=42486*


[/QUOTE]
all the puppy's in the litter elmo was in were white,he was the smallest and i thought the cutest because of his colouring.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Elmo looks all Maltese to me







Some tan is normal. Nibbler had tan on his ears and back as a puppy but when he was around a year and a half - he is all white.


----------



## alwaysbj (Mar 9, 2005)

thank you all for your input...................i get a bit upset when i have to correct people when they say he is not maltese.................when i purchased him i had the choice of elmo with his tan markings or a pure white puppy,my heart melted when i saw him,what some people call imperfections or not desirable i call character and individuality...............and cuteness


----------

